# László ismerősnek jelölt és várja visszaigazolásod



## Manwell

Hello,

László ismerősnek jelölt és várja visszaigazolásod, hogy valóban ismered. Kattints ide, ha meg akarod tekinteni László adatlapját.

Is there any hungarian on this forum? I would need this translated in English please?

Many thanks.


----------



## ronanpoirier

"Laszlo has added you as an acquaintance, and he is waiting for your confirmation that you know him. Click here if you want to see his profile."

I'm not Hungarian but I could help. ^^

_o/


----------



## Lillita

Yes, this is exactly what the message says!


----------



## Manwell

Thank you so much 

köszönöm


----------



## Lillita

De rien  
You are most welcome!


----------



## borz

Oh, I know where this sentence comes from ) I have seen it so many times. iwiw


----------

